# Eclipse built-in filtration system



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have an Eclipse 12 gallon tank at home, and am thinking about starting it back up. It has a fully enclosed filtration system, so I am kinda stuck with it. It has a carbon filter pack and a bio-wheel, so it isn't awful. My real concern is if that system is ok for a brackish tank. I don't have excessively large expectations for it, maybe 2 dwarf puffers, or something along those lines. Will it work?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> My real concern is if that system is ok for a brackish tank.


Yes but you will need to cycle it obviously. After the cycle the carbon will not function for chemical filtration but will function principally for biological filtration which is good so do not replace it.




Sea-Agg2009 said:


> I don't have excessively large expectations for it, maybe 2 dwarf puffers, or something along those lines. Will it work?


Based on your expectations I believe that it will work.

I have two E5's. The Eclipse filtration is rudimentary at best. With your weekly water changes I recommend that you rinse the pad and biowheel in WC water.

In addition if you have plants then I recommend monthly removal and cleaning in WC water of the intake tube, the impeller, and the impeller housing.

TR


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

From what I've read, 2 DPs will invariably fight. Try getting a trio of 2 females and 1 male.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

and from what i heard, tell me if im wrong, but DPs dont actually need brackish water and will do fine is freshwater


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yah, after reading this, I realize the stupidity of my writing. DP's are definitely freshwater, and not brackish. Not that this doesn't help out, since an eclipse system is not exactly great for brackish water. After my mother gets her fish out of the tank, I can actually start working on it. I may satisfy my brackish desires with a mudskipper tank. They look pretty awesome, and not too complicated. And I wouldn't mind 3 puffers in my tank, obviously only 1 male. I wasn't sure on the tank size with 3, but if DP's will work in the 12 gallon, then the more the better.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i wouldnt recommend any more than 3 for the 12G, just because they really need to be in a species only tank, and 1 male/2 females is perfect, otherwise things will get messier.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

And eclipse tank wouldn't really be ideal for mudskippers either. I'm not sure if you meant that you were considering mudskippers for that tank or that you would get a new tank in the future, but a tank with that shape wouldn't really benefit you that much and the filtration system probably wouldn't work for them, as they need a low water level.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nah, I would set up a new 20 or 30 gallon for the mudskippers. The eclipse is too tall and doesn't have enough length for skippers. And yah, I know puffers aren't exactly friendly, that's why I initially said 2, but if 3 would work, I would go as high as 3, but no more. Now just to find space for all this in my 1 bedroom apt... lol


----------

